# Materials: Engineering, Science, Processing and Design



## هانى شرف الدين (16 سبتمبر 2008)

Materials: Engineering, Science, Processing and Design 
by Michael Ashby, Hugh Shercliff, David Cebon 


ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0750683910 

ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780750683913 

Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann 

Number Of Pages: 528 

Publication Date: 2007-03-30 



The ultimate materials engineering text and resource: world class authors; design led-approach, broader scope than other texts; to a level of detail that is appropriate for undergraduate courses; innovative visually lead presentation without any loss of academic rigor or detail; fully linked with the leading materials software package, as used in over 500 engineering departments.It is written for students taking undergraduate level courses in engineering materials, MS&E, manufacturing and design, and related mechanical engineering courses with a materials science and processing elective or required course, including aeronautical and automotive engineering, product and industrial design. It is also perfect for use by chemical engineers and civil engineers taking introductory materials science and engineering technology courses.* A complete introductory materials science and engineering text: full coverage of materials properties with a true design and processing emphasis as required by most courses * Unbeatable author team: Professor Mike Ashby, the worlds leading materials selection innovator and author of four other best-selling materials engineering texts; Dr David Cebon, MD of Granta Design, the leading material properties software house; and Dr Hugh Shercliff, head of materials science teaching at the University of Cambridge, UK. * Printed in full color throughout, extensive end of chapter examples, fully worked instructors manual, complete set of lecture slides based on the images in the book, links to materials selection software used in over 500 university departments. 


download notes: 
Quote: 

14.49 MB Rar'd PDF 


download links: 
Code: 

http://mihd.net/jrmqhep ​


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (13 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك كثيير 
والله يبارك فيك


----------

